
Contracts give Coca-Cola power to ‘quash’ health research, study suggests - hhs
https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/contracts-give-coca-cola-power-to-quash-health-research-study-suggests
======
mimixco
Why is anyone doing health studies on soda and what the hell did they expect
to find? That it would be good for you?

